# Durée de vie de l'iphone 12 mini



## Gastounet (22 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Mon iphone 6, échangé en janvier 2019 en raison d'une casse n'est plus supporté. De même, un ancien ipad mini qui fonctionne parfaitement est bloqué sur iOS 9.3.5.

Avant d'acquérir un couteux iphone 12 mini, j'aimerais savoir jusquà quand il sera possible de le mettre à jour avec la dernière version d'iOS avec des performances acceptables. 

Merci de votre aide.

Meilleures salutations.


----------



## iBaby (22 Février 2021)

Bonjour. 

Pfiooouuu ! Ce sera possible très longtemps. Des années. 
Vous pourriez même, si vous le jugez trop coûteux, acheter d’occasion ou neuf un modèle moins récent, à partir du X jusqu’au 11. Le X est un excellent smartphone à peine plus grand que le 12 mini, j’en ai un et il fonctionne à merveille, et il est sorti en 2017.


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2021)

Même bloqué sur un OS ancien, l'iPhone 6 est toujours supporté. Il reçoit régulièrement des mises à jour de sécurité.

Mon iPhone 4 est encore supporté par Apple. Donc, l'iPhone 12 sera supporté pendant de nombreuses années, c'est sûr. Mais combien, même Apple ne le sait pas  !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Même bloqué sur un OS ancien, l'iPhone 6 est toujours supporté. Il reçoit régulièrement des mises à jour de sécurité.


Oui, mon iPhone 6 est à la 12.5.1 qui a été mise à jour il y a moins d'un mois.

Donc pour répondre à @Gastounet , je dirais 6 à 7 ans.


----------



## deborah75000 (2 Mars 2021)

fais attention à l'indice de réparabilité, il n'est pas excellent du tout pour ces iphones









						Apple dévoile l’indice de réparabilité de ses iPhone et de ses MacBook
					

En conformité avec la loi antigaspillage, Apple attribue désormais une note de réparabilité à ses smartphones et à ses ordinateurs, indique RTL.




					www.lepoint.fr
				




_Sur son site, Apple France a dévoilé les notes respectives de ses différents iPhone. L'iPhone 7, qui obtient une note de 6,7/10, est le smartphone du groupe américain le plus facilement réparable, devant les récents iPhone 12 Pro et Pro Max, qui écopent d'un 6/10. En moyenne, la note des iPhone plafonne à 5,93/10 et le moins bien noté est l'iPhone XR, qui obtient un 4,5/10. RTL explique que les smartphones d'Apple perdent essentiellement des points à cause des délais de livraison des pièces détachées, mais aussi de leur disponibilité._


----------

